# a cobalt beauty!!!



## cb76er (Oct 18, 2006)

this is my most prized possesion.it was given to me from my uncle. he paid 11 dollers for it at a antique store in warsaw missouri.[]


----------



## cb76er (Oct 18, 2006)

it is 15 and a half inches tall and 10 inches wide.thanks for looking.


----------



## DiggerBryan (Oct 19, 2006)

You might want to try posting the pic again. I couldn't get it to load?


----------



## cb76er (Oct 19, 2006)

re


----------



## cb76er (Oct 19, 2006)

hopefully it will load now. sorry


----------



## capsoda (Oct 19, 2006)

Very beautiful and unusual piece.


----------



## cb76er (Oct 19, 2006)

Thank you, warren


----------



## stinger haut (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi cb76er,
 A nice bottle, beautiful color and interesting shape. What type of bottle is it?
 Stinger


----------



## DiggerBryan (Oct 22, 2006)

Yes, very unique.


----------



## cb76er (Oct 24, 2006)

Hi guys,im not shure but i think it held water or mineral spirits but however i do know that this piece is verry old dating back to around 1790 or early 1800. thank you for your'e reply's C.B.


----------



## camron_poe (Oct 9, 2007)

Digger Bryan, Something cant be "Very" unique. its either unique or its not


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 9, 2007)

Or it's not _* very not un-unique*_ Looks almost ancient.
_*
*_


----------



## bearswede (Oct 9, 2007)

The Persian Flask theme, in cobalt...


 Ron


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 9, 2007)

That is very quasi-unique.  
 Looks more like the art glass category than a commercial container.


----------



## blueglass1 (Sep 16, 2010)

Persian 1700-1850


> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> Or it's notÂ _* very not un-unique*_ Looks almost ancient.
> _*
> *_


----------

